# Stand for Shark Pro CNC router



## RICHARD BATES (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone out there have plans or pictures for a stand for the Shark Pro? Would be interested in any suggestions.......Thanks


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I built a 4' by 4' by 3' high stand for mine.


----------

